# Are there any homebased jobs in Spain?



## Kimba23 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am looking for home based work.. and like anybody that has looked for this will know most seem like scams, I was just wondering if any one could point me in the right direction?

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if there are any companies that run telesales from someones home??? I cant imagine theres anything like that in this economic climate?? What are your qualifications, language skills etc???

Jo xxx


----------



## Kimba23 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have applied to some companies that do home based Telesales.. 

I am 23 and I have been living in Spain for three years and have been running the office of a construction company, That also sells a damp proofing product.

I have learnt how to use Joomla and built two websites for this company. And my computer skills are excellent.

My Spanish is pretty good my boyfriend is Spanish and we don't have problems communicating and one of the websites i have made is written in Spanish.

I'm willing to put my head to anything. just trying to find out what's out there.

Thanks Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kimba23 said:


> I have applied to some companies that do home based Telesales..
> 
> I am 23 and I have been living in Spain for three years and have been running the office of a construction company, That also sells a damp proofing product.
> 
> ...


why not put your details onour 'lookingg for work in Spain' thread?

you never know


----------



## kkbhanot (Sep 15, 2014)

I was looking for them 2-3 years ago and end up started working online by starting my own websites.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Kimba23 said:


> I am looking for home based work.. and like anybody that has looked for this will know most seem like scams, I was just wondering if any one could point me in the right direction? Thank you


Hiya- have you looked at www.thinkspain

They always seem to have home based jobs pop up, although many are self employed, not a risk I'm personally willing to take, but maybe worth having a look if you haven't already


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

You may not get a response as the OP posed this question 2 years ago !!


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Taurian said:


> You may not get a response as the OP posed this question 2 years ago !!


Haha- didn't see that!!! Just saw the last post and assumed it was recent! Oppps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarakas said:


> Hiya- have you looked at www.thinkspain
> 
> They always seem to have home based jobs pop up, although many are self employed, not a risk I'm personally willing to take, but maybe worth having a look if you haven't already


infojobs.net is one of the more serious sites for looking for work. You could also try an ETT (Empresa de trabajo temporal - Temp agency). Here's a list of the ones in Toledo although I don't know how up to date it is.
Portal ETT Toledo - Empresas de Trabajo Temporal en Toledo


----------

